# Error code 0x8004242d



## susanto (Feb 16, 2013)

I have a lenovo G580 i5 3rd gen laptop. When I try to format it with windows8 the error code 0x8004242 is showed and i could neither partition my drive nor could format it. Is this a problem of the harddisk or any software issue? Pls help me with this !!!!!!!!


----------

